# Manchester NH 2013



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

Made it to the July 20th National Bottle show in Manchester NH.  It took me about 3 Â½ hours to make the drive one way.  The Radisson Expo Center was a good choice because there was plenty of room in the aisles to navigate the tables, with free parking to boot.  The only drawback I saw to the venue was that the concrete floor made for a VERY LOUD atmosphere, and at times it was hard to carry on a conversation with a seated dealer, but Iâ€™m probably nit-picking.  It was very well run.  I snapped some pictures of the dealers that had fruit jars.  When it comes to glass, canning jars are all I collect.  For me, the dedicated jar dealers were few and far between.  Having said that, what those jar heads brought to sell was amazing.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## cookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Bought my Aussie  jar from Don- Mr. Mason....


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 22, 2013)

Isn't Don the nicest guy you've ever met?  Very knowledgeable...he's forgotten more about jars than I could learn in 2 lifetimes.


----------



## cookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Couldn't agree more about Don....had a nice visit with him....wish I could have bought more of his jars-what a collection!


----------



## cookie (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice to see Greg Spurgeon and his wife- he really knows  Jars !


----------



## MNJars (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, amazing collections.  And think, these were only the ones they are offering for sale!  They didn't bring the ones that aren't for sale...
 I'm excited to see what Greg has in his auction for next week.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 24, 2013)

Perhaps someday I'll be able to attend this show. It is quite the display. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 24, 2013)

They move the "National" show around, next year the location is Lexington KY, and for 2015 it will be Chattanooga TN.


----------



## MNJars (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe some day it'll be in Saint Paul, MN - That'd sure be nice for me!


----------



## idigjars (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for the pics.   Do you remember who had the green Flaccus jar for sale & for how much?  Thanks.  Paul


----------



## rallcollector (Jul 29, 2013)

They must have bought a table too late to have their name, city & state attached to the floor plan for the dealer layout in the brochure.  I just jotted down the #214 for the table #, thinking I could go back after the show and use the chart to fill in the name.  If I remember right, the last name was "Jenkins", and they were from New York.  $1700 comes to mind for the sticker.  I have a weakness for Flaccus jars.  Here's another one I snapped, altho before you ask, I'm drawing a blank for the price.  Also, I'm at a loss for the dealer name...I'll have to bring a stenographer to the next show.
 Paul


----------



## MNJars (Jul 29, 2013)

If you do recall their name, or if anyone get's their name, please let me know as well.  I see a jar in your last picture that I would like to contact them about.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Aug 1, 2013)

Paul,

 If you are interested I have a green Flaccus jar for sale.  Send me an email if you want more info.

 "ikeda.jerry@gmail.com"

 Regards, Jerry


----------



## idigjars (Aug 1, 2013)

Jerry, em sent.  thanks!


----------

